# BBS RS waffle and cap on a Style 5/Rc090?



## Magic20th (Jan 27, 2011)

Is something like this possible I have searched and have come up with nothing. I want to get rid of the stock plastic cap and put a metal Rs waffle and cap on it. I'm sure its possible.


----------



## Magic20th (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone? Are the caps the same size? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Magic20th (Jan 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## T4YLOR15 (Oct 13, 2010)

I know it's a month old, but I looked for the same thing. The RS caps don't fit because they screw on where as the style 5 caps snap in. I hope it's not too late to help. If you're looking for new center caps (not the whole piece just the BBS logo... look at the link). Also check a lot of the bimmer forums, plenty of information on the wheels. 

Post # 11 
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1473617


----------



## Rasjgo1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*want to fit bbs rs waffles to bbs rc090 aka style 5*

has anyone answer this million dollar question
I've been looking 4 a while now & no luck


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

the RS waffles look nothing like the plastic cap. not sure why this is even thought to be an option.


----------



## Magic20th (Jan 27, 2011)

Whoa brought back from the dead. Well they don't look similar but the shape is the same that's why I was hoping to do it. I did end up getting the metal hex on the plasic cap with some custom work 

I'll try to post a picture if I can find one. these wheels are on my wifes car I have reals rs's now.


----------



## davide9 (Jun 25, 2015)

*BBS aluminum hub on a RC090 hubcap and wheel.*

This thread still comes up in a search for moding the RC 090 to accept the BBS billet hex so Im hoping someone can respond.

Can anyone post the back of the mod'ed hub cap to see what was done ? The BBS aluminum hubs Ive seen are threaded on the back, while RC 090 uses a snap/ring. 

As long as Im asking ghosts, if we could get the BBS part number used for the aluminum hub too, that would be really helpful.

TIA


----------



## Magic20th (Jan 27, 2011)

PM'd :vampire:


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Spin fab makes a custom metal waffle cap and center hex. I ordered mine but still waiting for it


----------

